# تصنيع فازلين اليدين



## الفتىالنبيل (24 يناير 2009)

ارغب بمعرفة مكونات فازلين اليدين


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (24 يناير 2009)

ارجوالمساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammadelrayees (24 نوفمبر 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petroleum_jelly


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
يصنع الفازلين من شمع البرافين وزيت البرافين بنسبه 25% شمع الي 75% زيت ويمكن اضافه شمع شيريزين لاضافه مطه به بنسبه 2 % وهذه طريقه مجربه ونرجو الدعاء


----------



## أحمد يسري عثمان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود...... ممكن طريقة التحضير لو سمحت


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## كاردينيا82 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كاردينيا82
ماهي النسب الصحيحة والمغذية للبشرة من المكونات المذكورة سابقا((يعني اذا ردنا نشتري ونقرا المكونات على العلبة ؟؟؟؟))


----------



## rami_rg (27 سبتمبر 2011)

أنابسيح 10 كيلو فازلين و 3 كيلو بارافين


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله بيك*​


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (20 يونيو 2015)

:75:


----------

